# Slick looking snow plow for John Deer front loaders



## Hobbytractor1 (Dec 31, 2010)

Here is a link to a snow plow that attaches to front loaders in a minute.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9TRH9l6ihBI&list=UUw-4F73NZ2rRSaTkVX7RWIw&index=2&feature=plcp[/ame]


----------



## dhopkins55 (Aug 7, 2011)

Looks very unique. How much does this plow cost, and to what was the angle control unit connected to get electricity?


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

uummmm..just something says no thank you.


----------



## jwal10 (May 20, 2007)

Blade goes down, weight comes off front tires, pushes tractor sideways unless you have good speed. Not for driveways except when straight....James


----------



## Nitro-Fish (Jan 30, 2010)

What size tractor were you using it on James?


----------



## jwal10 (May 20, 2007)

I tried building one from a pickup model for a John Deere 2355 fwd. They sit way too far out front. I tried mouning it right close to the loader arms, it was much better but still has a lot of leverage....James


----------

